# Show us your stealth halos



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's mine:
http://www.sethwas.webcentre.ca/pics/cleansent.jpg


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I know I'm not the only one with these.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the lights but not the chrome grill. Looks too much like and old Infiniti


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *I like the lights but not the chrome grill. Looks too much like and old Infiniti *


I have that grill too and I like it


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/tripnissan/lst?.dir=/My+Photos&.view=t check mine out.....


----------

